# Need help with GCC expert 24 lx



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

This is really starting to bug me, ive been trying to work it for 3 hrs. I thought these things would be user friendly or at least have a freaking video...
im trying to send my image from corel draw to the cutter but it doesn't WORK! the pen outline is set to .001 mm but no GO! im using the coastal opaque paper. i dont even know how to contour cut... can anyone help me with that as well? i can do a cut test and everything works fine but when i go to print, nothing or errors. even their god damn tech support don't pick up.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like you don't have the software installed or configured correctly.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

can you be more specific..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The term "print" confuses me so bear with me.....I use Illustrator and never use print so maybe with Corel you have to do things differently.....Do you have a path?.....In Illustrator I use a fill and no stroke....Then the cutter cuts around the object I have....Does the Great Cuts software open when you send your design to the cutter?....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

im extremely new so i dont know what a "path" is, i just got the cutter like 3 hrs ago. and no great cut doesnt open when i send to cut


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you running this from your PC? Look in your device manager and see if the expert lx is listed in the folder.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can you find the greatcut.exe file?......If is on your computer see if the program will open when your click on it.....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

@plan b its listed and active and even default, im running windows 7
@roy it works when i click it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Win 7.0 64 bit?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

can you open the program?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

@both yes, i can open the program and yes i have 64 bit windows 7 ultimate


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So there is some way to change the setting on the plotter from 32 bit to 64 bit but unfortunately I can not find it in the instructions....Ruth at GCC did it for me when she was connected to my computer.....You do something with the buttons on the LED panel but not sure what.....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

ugh.... this is really bad.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

this is really starting to get annoying. im close to kicking it haha, but seriously gcc experts LIFT THE PHONE. does anyone else know...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my Expert 24 and you will too......Tech support will be open again in the morning and I am sure they will have you up and running quickly....Unfortunately a plotter is not plug and play and does take a bit to get going.....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

well i heard plan b is suppose to be an expert at this!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I have the documentation on this and I am looking now,, just hang tight


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you trying to cut from Corel draw?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

yea, from any possible program


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Did you try importing image to greatcut and send it to the cutter from there,, my problem is that I don't have win 7 and I am still looking for the procedure,, I wrote it down and looking for it,,,make sure you apply a outline when you export your eps file from corel,,, lets try a regular cut before we try a contour cut.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

ive tried that


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

guess no one knows... i have illustrator cs5, if that helps.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not sure if the 24 works like the cut-3000 (aka bengal) but heres what Ruth at GCC told us.

One need the .001mm outline around the entire image. If there are many parts make sure the all selected or grouped together

Two make sure the image is located in the bottom left corner of the paper. You can either do it manually and drag it or use layout in the print menu and choose reposition image to and pick bottom left.

HERES the actual instructions per GCC aka Ruth

Hello Sir,

Please follow these steps to output to your cutter directly from CorelDraw



You should be able to open up CorelDraw

Open a new document

Go to file and print set up

From list of printers available you will select Expert 24, and click OK (If Expert 24 is not listed as a printer please find a second email with driver)

Go to layout and page set up

Click on button (set from printer), and click on OK



You will go through designing or creating your letters, shapes, ect…..

Once you have finished designing you want to place your work to the bottom left corner of your corel page (0,0) point 

Select all of your art work and you will push F12 on your keyboard (short cut key for outline settings)

Width will need to be set to .001, and the box to the right will need to be set to millimeters (.001 will not be on drop down options, need to type it in your self)

Click OK This outline setting will be applied to everything selected. If outline setting is not set correct or not set at all your file will go through to the machine but machine will not detect cut able objects. 



To print out to the machine go to File and print

In print window you will see button for properties

Under properties you will have the options to increase cutting speed, and down force pressure

If no changes need under properties 

Click print to out put to cutter


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

k1x said:


> im extremely new so i dont know what a "path" is, i just got the cutter like 3 hrs ago. and no great cut doesnt open when i send to cut


Did you install Multiskin?

Also, if you click on your control panel and look into Printers and Faxes. You should see Expert 24 LX listed. Do you have that?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I found the pdf file for setup on win7 and vista 64 bit for all GCC machines


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry can't post the link here as per forum rules..


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nick Horvath said:


> Did you install Multiskin?
> 
> Also, if you click on your control panel and look into Printers and Faxes. You should see Expert 24 LX listed. Do you have that?


What does the multiskin do ? Haven't figured it out but haven't gotten indepth into it either.

THanks
Mark


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> What does the multiskin do ? Haven't figured it out but haven't gotten indepth into it either.
> 
> THanks
> Mark


Multiskin is a plugin for Corel Draw that will automatically load your design into GreatCut.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

So what does Greatcut do for me that cutting from corel doesn't ?
Just seems like a lot more options and headaches trying to figure them all out. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

I will try mutliskin and the other things mention, in the mean time plan b can you send me the link on pm? I have class at the moment


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

k1x said:


> I will try mutliskin and the other things mention, in the mean time plan b can you send me the link on pm? I have class at the moment


 I will send you a PM


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

plan b said:


> Sorry can't post the link here as per forum rules..


forum rule says self promotion doesn't it ? I don't think a link to a setup file which is helpful to many users would fall in self promotion. Many times on here a helpful link has been posted.

Can we get a ruling from Rodney.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> forum rule says self promotion doesn't it ? I don't think a link to a setup file which is helpful to many users would fall in self promotion. Many times on here a helpful link has been posted.
> 
> Can we get a ruling from Rodney.


Ahh,, it links back to my site.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Post the pdf here.....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok here it is and I hope it helps.

View attachment One Click SOP for GCC driver on Win7.pdf


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Never thought about posting the PDF here,, Thanks Royster !!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you.....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

plan b, it looks like it i cant download any drivers,when i clcik the drop down bar it shows nothing..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

you can't download from the GCC site? Did you register your machine and join GCc club,, if you register you get a extra warranty,,


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

i've registered and everything, it wont show anything in the drop down


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

ok you went here GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer

and then went here GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer

You know to make very simple you could give Ruth a call at GCC and she will virtually set this up for you.. end of frustration


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

what is her direct number? ive been trying to cotnact them about a billion times.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I just sent you a PM with that info


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

replied back to the pm, so far no success on any of the methods.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

i guess this cutter was a waste of $700?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you not been able to talk with GCC support?.....I hear your frustration but once you get up and running you will find your investment to be a good one....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I just talked to her and she is giving you a call now.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

I thank you plan b, right now were tryin to work this out.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey guys, great news, it seems I was using the print button instead of using the output... Wow! Ahha thanks to Ruth we figured that out, but we can't figure out how to work multiskin with coreldraw x5. :S


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you got it going! Maybe some one else can chime in here about the Multiskin thing..


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

plan b said:


> Glad you got it going! Maybe some one else can chime in here about the Multiskin thing..


 I have just playing with multisking, I installed and I open the coreldraw create a text click the greatcut icon on multiskin and it sent the text to greatcut.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

she says if i had xp, this would work perfectly, i guess windows 7 is too new. right now im trying to contour cut, i printed the registration mark and offset and is loaded. i dont know how to cut it tho!


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

ah, it just doesnt work anymore again.. wow this machine is frustrating.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

really guys i need help, 64 bit windows 7 ultimate, gcc expert 24 lx. corel draw x5, and great cut is what i have. tried on Xp and same results occur.. FAIL!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its going to be a guess,,, you had it working,, you will have to call Ruth again to see what happened


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

yea :/ everytime i call, i get the robot saying no ones there to pick up!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

8 to 4 pacific time monday to friday


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks roy, plan b and roy, can you both tell me your set up to get your gcc running? maybe i can mimic it.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Dial zero and ask for tech support


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ruth hooked up to my computer and did something and she also had me do something with the lights on the cutter (this is the 64 bit thing I think) but she did it so quick I can not remember what she did.....

PS.....My name is ROYCE please.....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

i dialed 0, no go.. and sorry ROYCE, i already did the light thing..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

They are not there today,,,, if you dial zero it goes to the operator...


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

wow, guys guess what, i found out how to fix it . i just had to uncheck weed border in the output button and recheck it and it works again.. if i dont uncheck it, it wont send any commands...


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

ok i dont know why the cutter keeps TEARING my paper, but i wasted about 30 sheets, i have no idea why i didnt stop and just ask here, i thought i could fix it... Im using the coastal opaque paper, and have one SHEET left, so i cant mess up, it always messes up at the very end or very beginning, its driving me insane...
WHAT SETTINGS OR WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you cut any vinyl yet?.....Are those transfers you are cutting?....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

havent tried vinyl yet. yes theyre transfers.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You might need to adjust the offset.....But I can not help much as I have never got around to getting that part of the software (VLCD) installed properly....

But another idea, is your cutting strip damaged?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

my cutting strip? what is that?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It is just below where the blade does the cut.....It is a white teflon strip that goes from 1 side of cutter to the other....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

ah, it doesnt look damaged, so no.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How does it cut when you do a test cut?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

perfect squares, but when i do a full design, it gets messed up rolling back and forth and gets jammed.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry I am out of ideas for now.....Will sleep on it and see if I come up with something else in the morning....


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Sorry I am out of ideas for now.....Will sleep on it and see if I come up with something else in the morning....


 open the vlcd select usb if you connect your cutter with a usb cable, is not select com 1 and ajust the force and your offset.
if you not able to do it from the vlcd, go to setting, printer and right click the expert 24 and u would see the menu


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The only option I have in VLCD is Com1 and it does not do anything when I click on it.....I can cut sign vinyl and t-shirt vinyl just fine so I have not put any energy into getting VLCD working...I can live with this for now and will work on it more when I get my Cut-3000 up and running....


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

how do you connect it to your computer? 
after you select com 1 you have to click connect


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use the USB cord.....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

What do I put the offset to, the paper is pretty thin.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

by the looks of your pictures you are just trying to do a straight cut and you should use just plain vinyl..

here is a video on contour cutting,, VillageBizz.com - Tables For Gcc

watch it all the way to see the contour cut


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

My designs change alot with multiple colors so I'm going to need contour, I'll watch it soon.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

how do i contour cut, that helped me with nothing... i have printed the image, loaded it, selected the proper settings but when i hit output, nothing.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

still neeed help with this!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

k1x said:


> how do i contour cut, that helped me with nothing... i have printed the image, loaded it, selected the proper settings but when i hit output, nothing.


Did your printer print out the crop marks? Also, does one of the crop marks have a line in it?

Also, you say that nothing happens when you click output. 

Do you have a cutline where you need to contour cut?

Also do have cut with aas selected?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

yea my printer printed the crop lines but, when i clicked output it just does nothing... yes i selected cut with aas, what do you mean by cutline?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

k1x said:


> yea my printer printed the crop lines but, when i clicked output it just does nothing... yes i selected cut with aas, what do you mean by cutline?


I don't understand, you had your machine cutting at one time and now it doesn't?

I would suggest calling GCC again and have them walk you through what you are trying to do.

Any answers you get here without seeing how you have things set up and what you are doing is just going to be a guessing game.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You need to do a trace in Corel Draw or Greatcut to get your cutline so that your software knows where to cut and what shape to cut.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

huh plan b? i can cut perfectly normally, but i need contour cutting now...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

k1x said:


> huh plan b? i can cut perfectly normally, but i need contour cutting now...


Sorry didn't think you could cut at all


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

you mean contour lines, yea i added em.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

so what.. no ones ever done a contour cut or something?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

k1x said:


> you mean contour lines, yea i added em.


You have your image with the contour line and crop marks and you send it to be cut.

You also have loaded your transfer paper into the cutter with the cropmark that has the line in it on the right front side.

What happens when you click output?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

correct, and loaded on the left side of the cutter. when i hit output it just doesnt move.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is your job showing up in Plotmanager?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

i think it is, i shall try again soon.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

nope, not showing up on plot manager. what settings should i use in plot manager..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If it is not showing up in Plotmanager then the job is not being sent to the cutter....

Are you cutting from Corel or Illustrator?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

im sending it from great cut,


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How are you getting your design into Great Cut?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

design on photoshop, save as jpeg, import.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So how do you turn your contour line into a vector so it will cut?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

i just right click it, contour, check the keep interior, if i need it, and it outlines everything...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Now you getting into stuff I have never done....So please bear with me......

So I imported a jpg and did the contour thing....So far so good....I selected graphic and clicked File > Output and the settings page come up....Once I make my setting here, I click preview and the contour line comes up on the next screen...I click output and the job cuts.....

If your Plotmanager is closed you will not see the icon on the status bar....But as soon as you send the job it should open up and the icon will appear...If the icon is not visible there is a problem we need to solve....


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

After you click on Output then Print Preview, do you see your cutline? If you don't that's the problem.

You need to have your whole design (image, cropmarks, and cutline) selected.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

got it, took some time, but i had to make my design smaller than the actual paper. anyways when it cuts, it sometimes misses, should i set the contour lines to be negative so it makes sure to get all the color?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

k1x said:


> got it, took some time, but i had to make my design smaller than the actual paper. anyways when it cuts, it sometimes misses, should i set the contour lines to be negative so it makes sure to get all the color?


The only time I had an issue with the cutting missing my image was when a printer I was using did not print the line in one of the crop marks. As long as I have a line in one of the crop marks and that crop mark is on the front right side as I am feeding the paper in, I have no issues.


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

What do you set the contour lines to? It cuts my design a little off so when I weed I have tiny white spaces and some times even cuts into the print, my printer as well prints the little mark...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you using GreatCut to do this?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, and an Epson 1400 with regular paper size transfer with contour outline set to 0.0


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

ALrite guys time to bring this thread back, HOW COME I CANT MOVE MY CUTTER PASS the 2nd white safe zone? my cuts require 11x11 and the cutter can't go that far! what the hell...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are your pinch rollers set?


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

the edges of the 2 first white stips, even if i try setting them far apart, the cutter just stops at the middle of the 2nd strip.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So both edges of your material are over the grit rollers?....And the pinch rollers are 1/4" from the edge of the material?....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

yes and yes. im tlaking bout the blade holder, when i move the arrow keys on offline mode it wont go pass the 2nd strip. even when i cut, doesnt pass that either


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Load your material and then turn the plotter on and off....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

ahhhh, thanks! that was a simple solution


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, last thing and i have this cutter thing in the bag. How do i contour cut?! i have everything printed, the jog marks and the contour lines printed, enough room for the pinch rollers and when i send it to cut with aas, it reads all 4 marks then just goes back to the origin and stops!


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

CMon guys i really need to find out this.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I do not have an Expert 24LX so this might be way off...But going from memory there is an option to cut with AAS....It must be selected somehow.....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

i chose the option, still no go. ;l


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry but I not know much more that can help you.....

I was looking for a copy of the Great Cut Expert 24LX manual on line but could not find it....I have the version that came with the Expert 24 and I do not see anything in it about AAS....


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone have the number for Ruth? Please pm me it


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

909-718-0248 is the tech support line for GCC - use option 3 and ask for Ruth or George.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If you have a problem with your cutter, you should really contact your distributor. They should be able to help you.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you see a line inside one of the cropmarks? This must be present in order to contour cut on this cutter.


----------



## brizzle333 (Apr 25, 2011)

How do I get that line you are talking about inside one of the registration marks?


----------



## blair forsyth (Feb 12, 2012)

did you ever figure this out? im having the same problem i have multiskin and corelx5 but i cant get it to work/ ive tried vector cut and cadworx live and cant seem to get that to work and even Greatcut I cant seem to get to work for my expert 24 lx


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

think i'll be buying a roland.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

valleyboy_1 said:


> think i'll be buying a roland.


If you're talking about buying a GX-24, then you're comparing an $1800 cutter to a $595 cutter. Not really a fair comparison.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

They do the same thing to my knowledge. It's like choosing between a Jaquar and a focus. They both do the same, but one model is more luxurious and stable then the other so how you figure it's not a fair comparison?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I think he's saying it would be a more fair comparison to compare the GCC Puma III or the GCC Jaguar IV to the Roland GX-24. They at least have servo motors and LCD displays like the GX-24. The thing in common that the Expert 24LX has with the GX-24 is that their max downforce is both 250 grams.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

valleyboy_1 said:


> They do the same thing to my knowledge. It's like choosing between a Jaquar and a focus. They both do the same, but one model is more luxurious and stable then the other so how you figure it's not a fair comparison?


The lower model GCC Expert 24 and Expert 24 LX don't have LCD screens onboard and rely on a VLCD(Virtual LCD) running on the PC. That onboard LCD alone makes it way easier to configure the cutter on the fly. The Roland GX-24 has one and the upper model GCC Expert Pro, Puma III, and more pricier models have them also. The GX-24 has the optical eye, servo motor, etc so comparing it to the Expert 24 or LX is like comparing apples to oranges. That's all I was saying.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmmm imma take a look at that puma, and pro.


----------

